# Question about new Oscar Cichlid!! Yay!!!



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

So I was browsing through the LFS today to see if there was any interesting fish I could add to my already eclectic tank and I found the most beautiful Oscar. He is about 2"+ long and has a perfect "V" torn from his tail. I just had to have him.

My question about Oscars is do they jump? As soon as I got home I started furiously looking up information on them and one site mentioned that they are aggressive jumpers so to make sure to have a very secure lid. Is that right?

I'll get some pics up 

Currently, he is choking back a 1" fish...I wonder if he still thinks that was a good idea.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Oscars certainly can jump out of their tank. I lost one of my Oscars that way some years ago, found him on the rug all dried up.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

post pic asap 

Mike


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Oscars certainly can jump out of their tank. I lost one of my Oscars that way some years ago, found him on the rug all dried up.


I have a solid glass top but I would be more than happy to add some sort of reenforcement if it is necessary.

Pics will be up in just a minute! When I get him to hold still. Oh, and that fish is still hanging out his mouth which leads me to admitting that it is one of Charles' equas

It had a good life. It's just too bad that the endlers were quicker


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Here he be


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

From my experience with them, yes they are indeed jumpers 

nice oscar =)


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Wicked tail, eh 

If any of you keep Oscars (petlaur?) do you add additional closures? For example, baby fridge locks. Or am I going overboard, lol.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had many oscars in the past. In my experience they only jump when there's food presented to them. Never found an oscar dried up on the floor before. I have however had a few jump out of the tank while I was feeding them.

If you have a glass lid that should be sufficient IMHO.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

b/p said:


> I've had many oscars in the past. In my experience they only jump when there's food presented to them. Never found an oscar dried up on the floor before. I have however had a few jump out of the tank while I was feeding them.
> 
> If you have a glass lid that should be sufficient IMHO.


Excellent, good to know


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm, i just wonder if the tail is actually suppose to be like that or he sustained an injury and it just healed that way

still cool though


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Wicked tail, eh
> 
> If any of you keep Oscars (petlaur?) do you add additional closures? For example, baby fridge locks. Or am I going overboard, lol.


Sophie, from my experience and having one of my Oscars jump out when I was out and not feeding him I can only conclude that he might have seen something from above and thinking that it maybe food, he jumped. This was awhile back but I think he was able to jump through a gap somewhere between the lid and the tank frame. Don't think you need to go overboard but it would be wise to remember to have the lid closed and secure especially when you're not around.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Victor said:


> hmm, i just wonder if the tail is actually suppose to be like that or he sustained an injury and it just healed that way
> 
> still cool though


There are two others that were in the tank with him with the same colouration and they had full tails. I had considered that because it is a perfect "V" shape though.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Sophie, from my experience and having one of my Oscars jump out when I was out and not feeding him I can only conclude that he might have seen something from above and thinking that it maybe food, he jumped. This was awhile back but I think he was able to jump through a gap somewhere between the lid and the tank frame. Don't think you need to go overboard but it would be wise to remember to have the lid closed and secure especially when you're not around.


I read that it has been observed that they mistake falling condensation for food and lunge for it resulting in them banging into the lid. I will certainly keep it in mind as he gets bigger to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW. Thx for the pics. Your Oscar is very cute!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice colours would be interested to see how he looks in about 6 mnths.
and yes oscars do jump..
my wifes jump right out of the water at feeding time.lol
also have found on floor all dried up in years past.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

petlaur said:


> BTW. Thx for the pics. Your Oscar is very cute!


You're very welcome  I will try to get some better pics tomorrow so the flash doesn't effect the outcome so much.



Adz1 said:


> very nice colours would be interested to see how he looks in about 6 mnths.
> and yes oscars do jump..
> my wifes jump right out of the water at feeding time.lol
> also have found on floor all dried up in years past.


I'm sorry to hear about your wife's Oscars! I will certainly be making a point of feeding him carefully.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with everyone, Sophie - that's a very cute little oscar you've got there. Good luck with him.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully that little guy doesn't clean out everything in your tank! :eel: Baby O's are the cutest little things...until they swallow something else. Have always loved O's. Just wished they didn't limit the fishes you can keep.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I agree with everyone, Sophie - that's a very cute little oscar you've got there. Good luck with him.


Thank you 

I've already removed some breeding pairs of endlers from the tank as well as the remaining equas. I love having multiple tanks! lol

He is a little hunter so I know what you mean Gary! No little guys in this tank from now on. Silver dollars are suggested tank mates so they will be okay but the apistos are a worry so I'll keep my eye on them. Do you know how they are with bottom dwellers? I have 3 ottos, 6 archer cories, and 1 tiger panaque in the tank.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

your oscar got a V tail? never seen that befor lol

Mike


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> your oscar got a V tail? never seen that befor lol
> 
> Mike


I know, right! I think it was an injury from when he was younger but he is completely okay now


----------

